# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  How do I dispose of a heavy, bulky root/base?

## n00b

I dug out the roots/base of medium sized shrub, but it is extremely heavy (30kg?) and bulky (60cm diameter?). What is the best way to dispose of it? 
It feels too heavy for me to lift into a green bin, and I think it might be too large for it too. Is the best thing to split it in two via an axe or saw? Or is there a better way?

----------


## Bart1080

as you've stated (axe or sharpened shovel) or leave it to dry out and burn it

----------


## cyclic

Yep axe or saw and in the bin. 
The bins here are capable of taking 80 kg 
Personally I would use a chain saw but of course I have one.

----------


## n00b

Thought as much. Thanks

----------


## r3nov8or

Lay the green wheely bin down and roll it in. The bin will be easier to lift than the plant base

----------


## Moondog55

I'm a pyromaniac, I'd drench it in napalm and throw a match.
No napalm use diesel.

----------


## havabeer

recipro saw would be a good alternative to a chain saw, the dirt doesn't stuff the blades like it would on a chain saw. 
but split it up and put it in the green bin, if you feel its too heavy just do it over a few weeks?

----------


## r3nov8or

> I'm a pyromaniac, I'd drench it in napalm and throw a match.
> No napalm use diesel.

  Best to move it away from the house  :Biggrin:

----------


## n00b

Thanks for the ideas  :2thumbsup:

----------


## joynz

I’ve used a hand saw or recip saw to chop into smaller pieces. Or a sharp spade - jump on it.  Then into the bin.  Could also leave it to dry out first.  
Or +1 for the idea of rolling it into the bin - but make sure it isn’t so big it gets stuck when it’s emptied…

----------


## r3nov8or

You could probably hose most of the dirt out of it too

----------


## Moondog55

> You could probably hose most of the dirt out of it too

  if you have a high pressure nozzle on the hose this would remove a lot of weight, then allow it to dry, then burn it if you can't cut it into manageable bits.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'm with Moondog.

----------


## r3nov8or

> I'm with Moondog.

  If they can lift it into a dumper, problem is already solved : D

----------

